# Writing > General Writing >  Made-up quotes? Funny Quotes? Famous Quotes?

## rtc143

Random thread, of course. What could be more joyous for us all. Just say any quote, whether famous, your own, or funny to you. Just write it down for no reason, because I like quotes and love hearing new ones. (Haha)

Here it goes:
On a serious note,

"Life consists not in holding good cards but in playing those you hold well." 
~Josh Billings
"You're ordering a prostitute on my cell phone." ~Ryan Carroll

Your turn.

----------


## TheInsomniac

'You can't treat every situation as a life-and-death matter because you'll die a lot of times.' - Van Wilder

----------


## 1BunBunz

"Never stop dreaming for fear that it won't happen. The thrill of a dream is the fantasy. Once it happens, it is no longer a fantasy, but reality." ~ Riley James (me)

----------


## ninjahukage

heyyah! I'm in! So, what's up? 

Fun quotes?? I have many!

My first post, hope ya'll like it!

Funny Road Signs:

On a highway:
 *"When this sign is underwater, the road is impassable." (LOL)
*
In a train station:
 *"Keep back from the platform edge or you may get sucked off."*


Smile. Laugh. Live.

Funny Quotes?, Click here! :Party:

----------


## melikeyou

I also loved to gather fun quotes, jokes and humorous sayings!

Ninjahukage (love your name!), I already visited the link that you posted in.

But how can I post my self-made jokes on this site, Fun Quotes?

Would you direct me?? Or let's start piling up some fun quotes!? That would be nice!  :Smilewinkgrin: 

I'll be waiting for your response.

 :Grouphug:  God Speed!

----------


## mikeljohnsons

More Fun Quotes??

Here, I have two funny signs!

In a Zoo: "Please, be safe. Do not stand, sit, or climb or lean on a zoo fence. If you fall, animals could eat you and that might cause them indigestion or make them sick" 

from The Animal Welfare Organization. 

(HAHAHAAHAHAHA)

In a Restroom: "Our aim is to keep the bathroom clean
Gentlemen: Your aim will help. Stand closer. It's shorter than you think.
Ladies: Please remain seated for the whole performance."

Thanks for posting your own Funny signs ninjahukage!
And now, I am able to create my own!
 :Banana:

----------


## bootboot

fun quotes?? jokes?? humor?? I have one, melike you!

This is about a Mother and her daughter.

Mother to a 10-year old daughter

"Call your Dad, I feel something's bad going on with him."

Daughter- "Mom , a woman answered Dad's cellphone!"

Mother- "That monster! See, what bloody womanizer your father is? And what did the woman say?"

Daughter- "The woman was so rude, she said- 'You only have zero (0) peso in your account."

Hahaha.. :Iamwithstupid: 

Hope you liked it! :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Joe and Karen

"Maybe it's all utterly meaningless. Maybe it's all unutterably meaningful. If you want to know which, pay attention to what it means to be truly human in a world that half the time we're in love with and half the time scares the hell out of us. Any fiction that helps us pay attention to that is religious fiction. The unexpected sound of your name on somebody's lips. The good dream. The strange coincidence. The moment that brings tears to your eyes. The person who brings life to your life. Even the smallest events hold the greatest clues.--Frederick Buechner

----------


## TacoButt

"In the end, a smile is just another display of teeth." (Me)

----------


## Hawkman

"Wilks, you'll either be hanged or die of the pox!"

"Only if I embrace my lordship's principals, or his mistress."

----------


## Delta40

You can't miss it if you've never had it. (My Mother)

----------


## xtianfriborg13

"Men's best successes come after their disappointments."
--Henry Ward Beecher

----------

